# Tragedy at Lake Seminole



## deerbuster (Jan 7, 2014)

I just want to bring to attention if it hasn't already that this morning there was a boat that sunk in Lake Seminole that was carrying 3 hunters while retrieving their kills. Two of the three have been recovered and were taken to the hospital, but the third has not yet been found. There are multiple boats, search and rescue, and helicopter searching for the third person. They are member of QuackerSmackers and need our prayers! Never know when something like this can happen. Keep their families and friends and them in your prayers. I will try to keep yall updated on the situation.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 7, 2014)

Keep us updated.....May God be with him.....he is in my prayers.


----------



## Scott R (Jan 7, 2014)

Heard about it earlier today and have them and their families in our prayers.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow......... I hate that and am praying for them.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 7, 2014)

Heard he went in with his waders on.... All young kids as well


----------



## RAYM (Jan 7, 2014)

That's sad, they are in my prayers


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 7, 2014)

WALB TV10 is reporting that his body was recovered about 5 pm.  Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## copperheadmike (Jan 7, 2014)

Afraid he didn't make it guys, keep his family and friends in your prayers. Be careful out there everyone.


----------



## folded77 (Jan 7, 2014)

praying for all


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 7, 2014)

The third body was found, he did not make it. Awful tragedy. Truly shows you never know what can happen out on the water. Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys, always wear your PFD. With water temps at levels they are now, you may catch hypothermia but hopefully someone will get to you in time.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 7, 2014)

So sorry to read this .. Prayers for all involved .


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.walb.com/story/24386562/dnr-looks-for-people-after-boat-accident


----------



## strutlife (Jan 7, 2014)

Prayers go out to the families of these hunters and the hunters.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 7, 2014)

I hate to hear this I will keep the family in ky prayers.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Jan 7, 2014)

Absolutely breaks my heart...17 years old. Prayers sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2014)

Terrible tragedy.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jan 7, 2014)

This is one of my sons best friends. He and I as well are tore up over this. Just shows you never know what will happen and when. Prayers for the family they are taking it hard as I could only imagine.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 7, 2014)

Prayers sent there way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2014)

sowega hunter said:


> This is one of my sons best friends. He and I as well are tore up over this. Just shows you never know what will happen and when. Prayers for the family they are taking it hard as I could only imagine.





Please convey our deepest regrets, and know our thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## bigdawg (Jan 7, 2014)

X2 on pfd. I went to seminole last week and everyone in the boat had one on. The guys said I was the life jacket nazi. We are all shook up. This is a strong reminder to the younger boys I take that u must be safe and prepared for the worst. Praying for all of their families.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 7, 2014)

Never know the day or the hour. It could be any of us. Tragic.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

Prayers sent to friends and family....very sad..he is the same age as my son....


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 7, 2014)

Had an opportunity to go there yesterday...declined because of temp and wind.  That is a dangerous lake even in good conditions.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Jan 7, 2014)

Prayers for all of the people involved in this horrible accident...please let us know if there is anything we can do


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2014)

So sad. Prayers sent.


----------



## goob (Jan 7, 2014)

God bless the family and every single person dealing with the loss of this fellow hunter. I pray comfort comes to his family and friends swiftly. Lord help. Amen.


----------



## lillampp (Jan 7, 2014)

That's awful right there and I thought my week was going bad prayers for the young mans family and friends wish them god's strength you just never know when it might be your last


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 7, 2014)

Absolutely terrible.  We will pray for all involved.  I had a buddy lose his life in cold water off the coast of NC when we were just out of high school.  I know what a terrible thing something like this is.


----------



## lchristian_2003 (Jan 7, 2014)

Prayers going out for the family.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 7, 2014)

Very sad. 2 died in the Westport River this morning too. 
http://www.necn.com/01/07/14/3-hunt...rt-M/landing.html?blockID=861269&feedID=11106


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 7, 2014)

That is very sad and I really hate to hear it.

The family will be in our prayers.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man I hate to hear that, I had a offer to hunt the big lake in a small boat the other day. I don't think I will be doing that. Not a duck in the world worth a life. Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2014)

Very sad, prayers for the family of this young man.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 8, 2014)

Prayers said for family and friends


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 8, 2014)

very sad. I was there this past Saturday and Sunday. The stumps on that lake are scary and I could see how a boat would sink easily getting high centered on one of the stumps. Did they say how it happened? My first guess was a stump.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 8, 2014)

Rough water with the wind. Boat took on water and they went over. That's what the news is saying


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 8, 2014)

Prayers sent. Hate to hear this. 

 Always wear your PFDs and waders(if neoprene)


----------



## jackson county junkee (Jan 8, 2014)

story I got was the boys dropped the blind to go pick up a dead bird. As they were riding up on the duck the boy in the front missed picking it up. The driver let go of the longtail to grab the bird. Motor kicked sideways and boat started spinning in circles and taking on water. just what I heard through the grape vine

Life Jackets and Kill Switches !


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jan 8, 2014)

pretty close to what I heard as well^^^ Adam they swamped boat, where we hunted this past weekend.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 9, 2014)

quacksmacker09 said:


> pretty close to what I heard as well^^^ Adam they swamped boat, where we hunted this past weekend.



around Sealy? That's wild. My first bet out there would have been a stump... we jumped our fair share of them out there in Cale's boat. That's terrible to hear.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jan 9, 2014)

jabrooks07 said:


> around Sealy? That's wild. My first bet out there would have been a stump... we jumped our fair share of them out there in Cale's boat. That's terrible to hear.



It happened at Fairchilds. This thing is taking a toll on me and my son having known Matthew since he was a small kid. He has hunted with us, skied and spent many nights at our house.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 9, 2014)

thoughts are with the family and friends


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah fairchilds. Those 3 boys helped my buddy with his boat that morning at the ramp. Boat and trailer were froze together, they left and the 3 boys went on huntin. Sad sad sad....


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 9, 2014)

Absolutely terrible thing. I will pray for his family and loved ones. This sport of ours is a beautiful thing but also very very dangerous. I always say it's tons of fun going out but coming back is most important. Be safe out there guys.

DB


----------



## rocket (Jan 10, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 11, 2014)

It's an absolute wonder noone else has been hurt or killed there this weekend, nasty zero visibility fog all day yesterday, and one hel of a storm rolled in this morning. Cut our trip short and cut our losses. No duck is worth a life.  We probably hit around 50-60 stumps yesterday bc we couldn't see the channel markers through the fog and the GPS was not keeping up with the line we dropped on the channel running out there. Seminole can be very dangerous, everybody needs to be overly cautious when you're out there .


----------

